# When to start feeding my Imitator Tadpole



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

I recently had my fist Imitator tadpole hatch and was just confused on when to start feeding it? Its been one day and its now in the cup with an Indian Almond leaf. I have Tadpole bites and Spirulina powder from NEHerp. I Know you are suppose to wait a few days but I'm confused how many? Most care sheet I've read on the matter deal with Tinc tadpoles which are much larger. Any help will great!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

2-3 days is the norm for a newly hatched tadpole,whether it's a tinc,imi,or whatever.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Funny you should ask, I have a bunch of newly hatched tadpoles and was wondering the same thing. I've seen from two to four days, but the only one in a cup so far (the rest are still kickin it in petri dishes) still isn't moving around, though I know it's not dead.

I read somewhere that you don't start feeding until it's moving; is that the case? Because it's been enough days by now.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

You can try 1 fish flake and keep an eye on it.If yours is 4 days old it should eat.some tadpoles freeze and don't move when your watching.As it gets older,they usually get a little bolder.I've had tads that didn't care that I was there and they'd do their own thing.Others dive under leaves until you're gone.I also put leaves in with my tads,as they will graze on them too. Congrats on the hatch guys!


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Thx for the help! So mine will be 3 days out on sunday should i add one tadpole bite? I also have some spirulina algae should i use any of that too?


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

whiteblaze11 said:


> I also have some spirulina algae should i use any of that too?


I'm also curious about how frequently to use this. I understood that a tiny pinch in between feedings is enough; is there a better way?

Thanks for all the support and advice!


----------



## mllaursen (Jan 31, 2011)

I personally have been using Repashy Soilent Green for my Tadpoles over the last year or two (I can't remember when I first started using it) and I find it doesn't hurt my water quality as quickly as flake or the "Bites" commonly available. I just scrape off a small piece from the gel every other day or so after changing water and I'm getting much bigger healthier froglets. 

Michael


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

how long does that product last..or do you freeze it??


----------

